

PayPal Acquires Modest - foodstances
http://www.braintreepayments.com/blog/paypal-acquires-modest/

======
wyldfire
also here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10085093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10085093)

